# Delrin wide bore driptip for Aromamiser



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/16)

Hi guys

Who has stock of this for the v1s? 

Thanks


----------



## Smoky Jordan (7/5/16)

Found at Vape Cartel thanks @KieranD 

Mods please close


----------

